# Neues Gratis-T-Shirt 'Piratenpartei' bei 3D Supply abstauben und nur Versand bezahlen [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues Gratis-T-Shirt 'Piratenpartei' bei 3D Supply abstauben und nur Versand bezahlen [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues Gratis-T-Shirt 'Piratenpartei' bei 3D Supply abstauben und nur Versand bezahlen [ANZEIGE]


----------



## doghma (3. Juli 2009)

Aso....schon wieder Werbung. Diesmal die Piraten.....aber nen Link zu denen in der Sig verbieten....irgendwie nicht ganz einig die Herren von PCGH


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2009)

doghma schrieb:


> Aso....schon wieder Werbung. Diesmal die Piraten.....aber nen Link zu denen in der Sig verbieten....irgendwie nicht ganz einig die Herren von PCGH



Das bringt ja auch kein Geld *duck und wegrenn* 

Es gibt ja mehrere solcher "Gratis" T-Shirts.
Wie siehts denn aus wenn ich 3 VERSCHIEDENE Gratis T-Shirts bestelle. Muss ich dann auch nur den Versand bezahlen ?


----------



## NGamers (3. Juli 2009)

Darf man mal ganz dreist fragen, wieso ein Link zur Piratenpartei verboten ist?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (3. Juli 2009)

Die Piratenpartei hat doch eh kein Hand und Fuss... da mach ich doch lieber meinen Wahlzettel ungültig,als so nen schwachsinn zu wählen.... 

@topic- wenn die horrenden Versandkosten nicht wären, würd ich mir ja so nen dingen zum pennen holen, aber so....


----------



## Smoke (3. Juli 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei hat doch eh kein Hand und Fuss... da mach ich doch lieber meinen Wahlzettel ungültig,als so nen schwachsinn zu wählen....
> 
> @topic- wenn die horrenden Versandkosten nicht wären, würd ich mir ja so nen dingen zum pennen holen, aber so....



Also für die arbeit würd ich sowas anziehen... 
oder zum joggen... 
Nur die 7 EU versand sind schon teuer... aber so ist die post nunmal...

Hast ja recht, dass die nicht regierungsfähig sind.... aber ich würde sie auf jeden fall wählen, weil damit sie mittbestimmungsrecht bekommen.


----------



## _Snaker_ (3. Juli 2009)

das beste ist, dass die es in so einem luftpolsterumschlag für 1.45 geld versenden aber 6,90 versand haben wollen....
ansonsten kuhl, habe das shirt


----------



## NGamers (3. Juli 2009)

Was haben wir für Alternativen? Ich seh da oben sonst nur "kleinere und größere Übel" und von denen möchte ich ehrlich gesagt keine mehr allein dastehen haben, ohne Gegenpol der momentan *dringend* notwendig ist.
Oder will jemand von euch abstreiten, daß die CDU/CSU + SPD mit dem Kurs der Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Biometrischen Pässen, Internetsperren einfach mal Mist baut?

Es wurde sogar behauptet man "könnte von China lernen". Von der Leyen behauptete sogar in einem Radiointerview 20% der Internetnutzer seien schwer pädokriminelle. 

Mag sein, daß andere ein Vollprogramm haben, aber ich hab ehrlichgesagt lieber eine Partei wie die Piratenpartei als "kompetente neue "Medien"partei" neben denen mit Vollprogramm als solche wie jetzt.
In Australien ist momentan übrigens geplant den "gegen Kinderpornographie eingesetzten Filter" auch auf Erwachsenencontent auszuweiten. Dazu zählen Erwachsenenspiele und die dazugehörigen Server jeder Art. Und das "Three Strikes Gesetz" ist immernoch/wieder im Gespräch... Wer das nicht sieht...
Viel Spaß sag ich da nur!

Ontopic: Ich bestell mir so'n Ding. Ob das nun 6,90€ und kostenloser Versand heisst oder kostenlos + 6,90€ Versand is mir da egal. Günstig isses so oder so.


----------



## Owly-K (3. Juli 2009)

Genau mein Reden. Hast du eine reputable Quelle für diese Behauptung von UvdL?


----------



## NGamers (3. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Genau mein Reden. Hast du eine reputable Quelle für diese Behauptung von UvdL?



Ja, hier: YouTube - Ursula von der Leyen über 'versierte Internetnutzer'


Die hat noch ganz andere Sachen losgelassen, die einen wirklich an dieser Frau und ihren Vorhaben zweifeln lassen.
Wer immernoch an gute Absichten glaubt, sollte sich mal diese Berichte zu Gemüte führen, die Frau hat den Namen "Zensursula" redlich verdient:

ZEIT: Die Bundesregierung begründet das Gesetz für Internetsperren mit Fantasiezahlen und unsauberen Interpretationen
Handelsblatt: Amtlich: Ursula von der Leyen hat gelogen


----------



## JayO (3. Juli 2009)

NGamers schrieb:


> Was haben wir für Alternativen? Ich seh da oben sonst nur "kleinere und größere Übel" und von denen möchte ich ehrlich gesagt keine mehr allein dastehen haben, ohne Gegenpol der momentan *dringend* notwendig ist.
> Oder will jemand von euch abstreiten, daß die CDU/CSU + SPD mit dem Kurs der Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Biometrischen Pässen, Internetsperren einfach mal Mist baut?
> 
> Es wurde sogar behauptet man "könnte von China lernen". Von der Leyen behauptete sogar in einem Radiointerview 20% der Internetnutzer seien schwer pädokriminelle.
> ...



das möchte ich bitte hörn das die von der leyen gesagt hat das 20% der internetnutzer pädokriminelle wären, wenn die das wirklich so gesagt hat kann man der nich mehr helfen...also klingt für mich ein wenig sehr übertrieben, gibts radioaufnahmen?


----------



## Owly-K (3. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber in dem Youtube-File höre ich nicht die von dir zitierte Behauptung. Außerdem sind aus dem Kontext gerissenene Satzfetzen bei Youtube für mich keine reputable Quelle.

Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Fan von UvdL, aber falsche Behauptungen mit falschen Behauptungen zu bekämpfen, ist ausgesprochener Käse, obgleich gern praktiziert.


----------



## T-MAXX (3. Juli 2009)

Nun muss ich doch mal diese Frage stellen.
Warum wird so viel Werbung um diese Partei gemacht?

Die Partei hat doch eh nichts zu melden...
Oder inspiriert euch das Wort _Piraten _so sehr, das es öfter mal in den News steht?

Ich bitte um Aufklärung, Danke!


----------



## Owly-K (3. Juli 2009)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Nun muss ich doch mal diese Frage stellen.
> Warum wird so viel Werbung um diese Partei gemacht?


Es wird in der [ANZEIGE] Werbung für T-Shirts gemacht, und damit verdient PCGH Geld.


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Die Partei hat doch eh nichts zu melden...


Das hatten die Grünen vor ca. 25 Jahren auch noch nicht.


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Aufklärung, Danke!


Bitte.


----------



## NGamers (3. Juli 2009)

Ich schreib den Interview ausschnitt mal nieder:
_"Wer Sperren im Internet aktiv umgehen kann, die müssen schon deutlich versierter sein. Das sind die 20%, die sind zum Teil schwer pädokriminelle, die sind versierter Internetnutzer, natürlich auch geschult im Laufe der Jahre in diesem widerwärtigen Geschäft"._

Wenn du das vollständige Interview hören möchtest, findest du es sicher auch auf anderen Seiten, z.B. der von Radio Eins.

Ansonsten dienen die anderen beiden Links sicher auch zur Informationsbeschaffung.
Hier nochmal für die, die zu Faul zum Seite wechseln sind (wie mein Vorposter ):
ZEIT: Die Bundesregierung begründet das Gesetz für Internetsperren mit Fantasiezahlen und unsauberen Interpretationen
Handelsblatt: Amtlich: Ursula von der Leyen hat gelogen



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Oder inspiriert euch das Wort _Piraten _so sehr, das es öfter mal in den News steht?



Mich zieht der Name _Pirat_ ebenso wenig an wie _Christlich_ Demokratische Union, da ich weder Seefahrer, noch gläubig bin


----------



## NGamers (3. Juli 2009)

Doublepost!


----------



## Owly-K (3. Juli 2009)

NGamers schrieb:


> Ich schreib den Interview ausschnitt mal nieder:
> _"Wer Sperren im Internet aktiv umgehen kann, die müssen schon deutlich versierter sein. Das sind die 20%, die sind *zum Teil* schwer pädokriminelle, die sind versierter Internetnutzer, natürlich auch geschult im Laufe der Jahre in diesem widerwärtigen Geschäft"._
> 
> Wenn du das vollständige Interview hören möchtest, findest du es sicher auch auf anderen Seiten, z.B. der von Radio Eins.


Das habe ich mittlerweile. Lediglich der letzte von dir zitierte Satzteil ist für mich bedenklich, weil sie das "widerwärtige Geschäft" auf die ganzen 20% anwendet. Ansonsten relativiert sie mit der Formulierung "zum Teil", was 19,99% oder auch 0,01% heißen kann.

Natürlich hast du recht: Im großen und ganzen wird hier mal wieder mit der groben Kelle pauschalisiert und ausgeteilt. Das kann UvdL ganz gut, nur nicht einstecken. Ich hoffe, Jörg Tauss kommt mit seiner Verfassungsbeschwerde durch.

BTW: Hat außer mir noch jemand gemerkt, wie schön wir hier off topic texten?


----------



## T-MAXX (4. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Es wird in der [ANZEIGE] Werbung für T-Shirts gemacht, und damit verdient PCGH Geld.


Ja, das ist mir klar, aber das Wort "ANZEIGE" stand aber noch nicht vor meinem Post da, deshalb kam meine Nachfrage zu stande.


----------



## fragapple (4. Juli 2009)

T-Shirt: Meins!


----------

